# Help with bird



## Anyfoot (Dec 22, 2017)

Help all bird lovers.

Today we found a bird in our garden that looks like a cat has had hold of it. I think it's a young starling. It's got a bit of blood on one of the wings. Also looks like some wing and tail feathers are missing. It can't fly but is very active and alert. I've got it in a 2x2ft cardboard box with some branches, water and bird seed. It's been in the box stood on the edge of the water dish for about 6hrs now. Everytime I check on it, it's giving me puppy eyes.
What do I do? If I let it go it will be killed and I don't think it's going to die. How long before feathers grow back.
Yeah it's only a starling but I want to help it.
Any advice anyone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2017)

Research what starlings eat, and set it up in a large wire cage. Cover it at night. It helps an ailing bird to be able to sit under a light and warm up.


----------



## ColleenT (Dec 23, 2017)

find a local wildlife rehabber.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 23, 2017)

ColleenT said:


> find a local wildlife rehabber.


No chance, everything that's not a shopping shop is closed now for xmas. I couldn't even get a cheep bird cage yesterday. I let it go in the garden this morning because it was going nuts in the box. 

Spot the pun


----------



## ColleenT (Dec 24, 2017)

Wildlife rehabbers don't close shop. They are constantly taking in animals. They have to care for them every single day. But good luck to the little thing. i hope he makes it.


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 27, 2017)

Anyfoot said:


> No chance, everything that's not a shopping shop is closed now for xmas. I couldn't even get a cheep bird cage yesterday. I let it go in the garden this morning because it was going nuts in the box.
> 
> Spot the pun



Cheep cheep chirp


----------

